# Aberdeen detailer



## Eastneuk (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi,

I read a post from a detailer in Aberdeen a couple of years ago who had detailed a new car he had bought. The post went to about 5 pages and included pictures of everything he had done to the car. Tried searching the forums for the post but without success. Can anyone remember the post or point me in the right direction.

All I can remember was that he worked for a detailer and the car was white...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Not one he bought himself.....but fits the other criteria

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316509

pt1 - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79859
pt2 - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=152361


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Rich from Polished Bliss (i think it was anyway) posted a new car prep of a white fiesta st not sure where it is on here but is defo on there website and that post goes into alot of detail of the process's they used and this little pocket rocket looked great once done


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I also think you are probably referring to one of Rich's new car details, either that of his Volvo C30 or the Fiesta ST he replaced it with.

Alan W


----------



## Eastneuk (Mar 22, 2014)

Found it. Thanks very much all of you.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Aberdeen has quite a few popping up, most have a good rep to, and a totally off topic but the name "eastneuk" has some fond memories for me at the eastneuk bar years ago lol, best party of my life


----------

